# TomTom Start Europe Sat Nav, £69 at ASDA - New



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi

I just saw this on hotukdeals and have ordered one myself.

http://direct.asda.com/TomTom-Start-Europe-White/000599436,default,pd.html

I have been using a TT One for 3 or 4 years and it has been excellent but only UK maps. I did look at updating the map for Europe but TomTom wanted loads of money, £50ish i think.

After my g/f took us slightly wrong last year in France she asked me to get one before the next trip. She can have this one as a xmas present ;-)

The ASDA website says it is £17 off, they are £100 on ebay and £90 ish on Amazon.

Looks a super deal for a branded device, brand new.

Ben


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

blongs said:


> Hi
> 
> I just saw this on hotukdeals and have ordered one myself.
> 
> ...


Have posted this loads of times but one more go
Never pay for map updates again

link removed


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

hogan said:


> Have posted this loads of times but one more go
> Never pay for map updates again


It bombs my browser after spontaneously opening up other instances of it.

??


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Have posted this loads of times but one more go
> ...


AVG went crazy with a high level trojan threat on mine; poon.exe?
It took a while to sort that one.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Kaspersky just prevented a trojan from this site, so might I suggest that you remove the link? It's clearly not good.

Dougie.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I have never had any problem with it (just been back on after reading these problems)
Here is another one to try

Suspect URL removed by moderators


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

are you having probs with second link ???


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

blongs said:


> Hi
> 
> I just saw this on hotukdeals and have ordered one myself.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that, I have ordered one


----------

